# What is the weight of your APBT?



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm looking to buy a pup that I would like to see "top out" at 60-65 lbs. This would be what I would consider the highest end of the STANDARD. With this breed it is so hard to judge sometimes how much an individual dog weighs depending on structure. I've seen 45-50 lb. dogs that I would have sworn were 60-65+ lbs. and vice versa. So, please show some of your pits to give me an idea for sh*ts and giggles


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

All of my dogs are under 55lbs but look bigger especially in pictures because I take them at the dogs level not from above. You have to look at peds for a larger dog at that weight to make sure you are not getting a bully. A 65lbs dog would be taller than thicker for an APBT I think.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

All my dogs carry Original RE lines that are often considered bully.
Dumae 53lbs








Faith 60lbs non conditioned I am sure I could bring her down








Bumble Bee 47lbs








Lil Mom 55lbs








Snoop 55lbs








Obi Wan 58 lbs








Stack no bully lines 65lbs








Gehud was 50lbs








Moo was 48lbs








Slim Heavy heavy American Bully lines 65lbs


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> All my dogs carry Original RE lines that are often considered bully.
> Dumae 53lbs
> 
> 
> ...


Holly, this is what I wanted to see, thank you. Such gorgeous dogs, really. A few of their weights did fool me though. Bumble Bee looked bigger than 47 lbs. Definitely it helps when a human stands next to the dog , providing a scale by which to gage.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> All of my dogs are under 55lbs but look bigger especially in pictures because I take them at the dogs level not from above. You have to look at peds for a larger dog at that weight to make sure you are not getting a bully. A 65lbs dog would be taller than thicker for an APBT I think.


Lisa, you are probably right. I guess I should have asked everyone to post their height as well. My dog, Jack, weighed in at about 64-65 lbs. in his prime and he was full of JEEP, HONEYBUNCH, TANT blood, etc. on both sides. Someday, if I can get access to a scanner, I'll be able to show my two babies. They were good lookin' if I do say so myself


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

Cochise is 57 pounds, but since he is right at if not slightly under 19 inches in height he gives the illusion of being bigger. I'm on my phone so can't post pics but he is in the DOTM thread for winners last month. Best of luck in your quest.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

The first pic is when Pretty Girl is kinda active.About the most I can get her to be.She weighs around 45 lbs in that pic.
The second is when I can't really get her to do too much other then just play for a hour or two a day.She weighs about 55 to 60 lbs in that pic.
Can't tell you her bloodlines for sure,as she's not papered.I know what she's supposed to be,but who knows.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

This is Bee next to some 2 week old Nubian goats. She is a very stocky but small dog at 16inchs at the shoulder. Snoop and Faith are the tallest of my dogs being at 18inchs at the shoulder. I believe their dad is 19inchs (Stack)


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

BullyTheKid said:


> Cochise is 57 pounds, but since he is right at if not slightly under 19 inches in height he gives the illusion of being bigger. I'm on my phone so can't post pics but he is in the DOTM thread for winners last month. Best of luck in your quest.


Impressive looking dog and congrats! Dig the name Cochise. "Quest" is a good way of putting it.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

old pic










im about 6 ft or 6'1 to give you a comparison to the dog. he is probably 16 or 17 at the withers. weighs 43 but could condition down a couple lbs imo.

i like them little


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

dixieland said:


> The first pic is when Pretty Girl is kinda active.About the most I can get her to be.She weighs around 45 lbs in that pic.
> The second is when I can't really get her to do too much other then just play for a hour or two a day.She weighs about 55 to 60 lbs in that pic.
> Can't tell you her bloodlines for sure,as she's not papered.I know what she's supposed to be,but who knows.


 AWWW, she is a Pretty Girl! I'm really starting like that coloration and brindles in general. Papers? We don't need no stinking papers! LOL


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> This is Bee next to some 2 week old Nubian goats. She is a very stocky but small dog at 16inchs at the shoulder. Snoop and Faith are the tallest of my dogs being at 18inchs at the shoulder. I believe their dad is 19inchs (Stack)


I can see that now for sure. But that first picture had me thinking she was a monster! A very pretty monster


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

wheezie said:


> old pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wayne (correct?), now I probably would have guessed a little higher in weight. He is well built, it appears, for 43lbs. Maybe I just suck eggs at weight guessing, period Glad to hear from a fellow Indianian! 
"i like them little". That's what she said! Couldn't resist


----------



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

*6 months 50lbs, exact weight weighed today at the vet. pic was also taken a few days ago (no papers)*


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

The Chisel 65 lbs Red Nose Pit Bull Stud CA Garner's CH Chinaman APBT puppy

Cypress 65 lbs APBT puppy -OFRN Pit Bull- American Pit Bull Terrier puppy

Pandora 65 lbs Pitbull Puppies Best Old Family Red Nose - Pit Bull pups

Rossy (owner is MIA in SF) 50-55 lbs. Red Pit Bull Puppies - Old Family Red Nose Pitbull Puppy

Thaylen 65 lbs (60 tops in photos) Pitbull Stud Crenshaw's CH Honeybunch Crenshaws CH Rascal

Carver 50 lbs Red Nose American Pit Bull Stud Carver APBT Wood's Snooty

Rupert about 50-55 lbs Small Red Nose American Pit Bull Dog OFRN Open Public Stud

CH Trailer Trash 50-55 lbs Perfect Conformation APBT Stud - Pitbull Puppies

Tonka - Holy Sh.. Bat Man 87 lbs http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/26780-i-have-had-2-large-pups-10-yrs-here-one-them.html


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice looking dogs everyone


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

my girl Rudi at 50 lbs and approx 17 mos old:
















im not sure how tall she is at the withers probably somewhere around 16 maybe a lil smaller, i dunno she short 

and Belle, at 51 lbs and 23 mos old:
















and Belle is just a tad bit taller than Rudi at the withers, maybe about an inch taller


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Not the best picture, but here is Josey - no papers - 19" / 50 lbs / 18 mo.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Not the best pic, but this was taken in '05 at an IABCA show. Debo was 13 mos old and weighed 65lbs. He was mainly Lar-San lines. I'm 5'11", to give you an idea. I never measured him, so I don't know exactly how tall he was.








Here's a better pic, this was a couple days before the show, we were still trying to get our stack right, lol. Please excuse my tree-trunk legs.. I'm nowhere near this heavy now, lol.

Now, Snoop's not mine just yet, but Holly posted him up for you to see already. I currently do not have a dog, but am waiting to bring Snoop home!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Dooney is about 19 1/2 inches tall and 53 pounds.
View attachment 6942


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

3 of my bullies are 100% Razors Edge
Their momma has Notorious Juan Gotty in her pedigree one time 5 generations back. I also own her. All four of my bullies are 18 inches high

Mom, Indigo 50-55 pounds (yes, I know her harness is on wrong we were just trying it out. That was the first and last day she wore that harness, now it just looks fancy on a hook at our house lol)









Felony- 53 pounds at 14 months

















Pig 49-51 pounds 









Cree is in my avatar he's 60 pounds 14 months brother of the two girls

Not only does genetics play a part in these dogs, but a quality diet and exercise plays a huge factor in keeping my dogs less hefty. They can go bully bully, but I prefer to keep my dogs light


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I love all your dogs Shana.. but especially Pig! She's so beautiful! Lemme know when you need a sitter, ok!?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

aww thanks bev lol, you can dog sit anny time lol


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Twilight weighed 33 pounds when these pics were taken at six months


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I just measured Dosia, 24in from the ground to front shoulder. He's really gotten to be a big boy. He was a little over 70lbs at one point but we've been working him and getting ready for some fun shows and dock diving so I'm guessing he's somewhere in between 65 and 70 now. Here's my big boy from a few days ago.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

kg420 said:


> I just measured Dosia, 24in from the ground to front shoulder. He's really gotten to be a big boy. He was a little over 70lbs at one point but we've been working him and getting ready for some fun shows and dock diving so I'm guessing he's somewhere in between 65 and 70 now. Here's my big boy from a few days ago.


Wow Krystal, A) I had no idea that Dosia was that tall or weighed that much and B) He looks OUTSTANDING! What an athlete


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

meganc66 said:


> my girl Rudi at 50 lbs and approx 17 mos old:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Megan, if I may call you by your first name, Rudi is so nice looking! Belle and Rudi are very similar in weight but it's weird what an inch or so will do in height, it gives Belle a rangier look. Two beautiful pups


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

outlaw josey said:


> Not the best picture, but here is Josey - no papers - 19" / 50 lbs / 18 mo.


No papers needed! Josey has that classic look and is a real looker


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Wow Krystal, A) I had no idea that Dosia was that tall or weighed that much and B) He looks OUTSTANDING! What an athlete


Thanks he makes me proud  Yea he's a big ol boy. He just never stopped growing lmao.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Not the best pic, but this was taken in '05 at an IABCA show. Debo was 13 mos old and weighed 65lbs. He was mainly Lar-San lines. I'm 5'11", to give you an idea. I never measured him, so I don't know exactly how tall he was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bev, if I may call you by your first name, Debo was bigger than I would have guessed! He was an excellent example of the breed and I know you loved him dearly. I, too, am dogless currently and have been heartbroken with the passing of my two babies However, I hope to be in your shoes soon!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> 3 of my bullies are 100% Razors Edge
> Their momma has Notorious Juan Gotty in her pedigree one time 5 generations back. I also own her. All four of my bullies are 18 inches high
> 
> Mom, Indigo 50-55 pounds (yes, I know her harness is on wrong we were just trying it out. That was the first and last day she wore that harness, now it just looks fancy on a hook at our house lol)
> ...


Shana, if I may call you by your first name, all of your dogs are great looking. I think I like Felony the most, or maybe it's because it's a cool name. LOL


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> Dooney is about 19 1/2 inches tall and 53 pounds.
> View attachment 6942


Dooney is the size of my deceased dog, Cuda. So you know I like him. Very nice


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

aimee235 said:


> Twilight weighed 33 pounds when these pics were taken at six months


Aimee, Twilight is gorgeous, is that a seal coloration or do I just need to put my glasses on? It doesn't really matter because its beautiful


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Christian you've participated long enough, I'm pretty confident you're part of the fam. now... Don't worry about asking us to use our names lol. Thanks so much for the compliments on the pups. Felony has been my favorite from the start as well. I had to hand raise her since day 2 so thats probably why we have such a great bond. I prefer her not only because i had to hand raise her, but IMO she has the best conformation out of all of them. I know those aren't great shots of her but i figured since I had her at work with me I could snap a few new shots with my cell phone. I've trimmed her down a little bit more from these pictures, but these were in the cooler months when a few extra pounds don't count... (even if it does count to you, don't tell any women in your life because it'll turn their life upside down lmao) In these pictures she's a hair less than 60 pounds


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I just want to say that I appreciate all of you guys/gals responding to this thread. Unfortunately, I missed on the sizes of so many dogs shown that I might as well forget about my aspirations of becoming a weight guesser at the carnival All in all, not a bad pup in the bunch, and I would be happy to own any of them. Perhaps I should broaden my range a bit LOL


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Dooney is the size of my deceased dog, Cuda. So you know I like him. Very nice


I would love to see a pic of him if you have one.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Christian you've participated long enough, I'm pretty confident you're part of the fam. now... Don't worry about asking us to use our names lol. Thanks so much for the compliments on the pups. Felony has been my favorite from the start as well. I had to hand raise her since day 2 so thats probably why we have such a great bond. I prefer her not only because i had to hand raise her, but IMO she has the best conformation out of all of them. I know those aren't great shots of her but i figured since I had her at work with me I could snap a few new shots with my cell phone. I've trimmed her down a little bit more from these pictures, but these were in the cooler months when a few extra pounds don't count... (even if it does count to you, don't tell any women in your life because it'll turn their life upside down lmao) In these pictures she's a hair less than 60 pounds


Thanks SHANA (boy that felt good)! I never would want to offend anyone on this site over my taking liberties with names. I'd rather it be over something else LOL! Felony does look different with only 6lbs added. It gives her length some substance. A real Q T Pie


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> I would love to see a pic of him if you have one.


Yeah, if I ever get my hands on a scanner I could show a few of Cuda and Jack, both gone but not forgotten At 40 years old, I guess I never caught up with the digital age, but I'm trying Rudy, right?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks!She is Sable. Seal is supposed to be a black dog that appears to have a red cast when in the sun. Where is sable is more of a marking, but can vary in color kind of like brindle. It can range from light to dark. She has black mixed through her coat. Which is a chocolate color. The pics next to the red building give her a reddish cast though.
This thread has more pics of lighter sables.
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/25791-orange-sable-white.html


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

For my girls, Loki is a fit weight at 45-46 lbs, and Terra maybe 44-45. Loki is an inch taller than Terra, 19" vs 18". I haven't gotten weights on them recently. Last time I did was on a vet scale that said they were 48 and 52 pounds, and I protested that was heavier than they'd ever been in their lives. So I'm going to have to try again someday. Maybe I'll take the scale out to the kennel and use the subtraction method where I weigh myself and then weigh myself holding the dog.

Loki. I'm 5' 6".









Not a good comparison for Terra, but I really like this pic of her.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Okay, I just verified weights. Loki is 47 lbs and Terra is 44. I've been working Terra for the ADBA ring and Loki is doing obedience so she gets extra treats. LOL!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Megan, if I may call you by your first name, Rudi is so nice looking! Belle and Rudi are very similar in weight but it's weird what an inch or so will do in height, it gives Belle a rangier look. Two beautiful pups


No problem at all, you may definitely call me by my first name  And thanks a ton, Rudi is my lil baby she is my pride n joy  And it IS crazy what an inch will do! Belle has a completely different build than Rudi, it's really interesting


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Bernie Mac Daddy will be 1 July 1st, he weighs 81 pounds and he is 22 inches tall.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I love me some big ol Bernie  Such a gorgeous boy


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I love me some big ol Bernie  Such a gorgeous boy


thank you, he says you are very sweet up:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwww give that boy a big hug for me


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Last I checked my boy is 55lbs. You'll see there are so many beautiful, well loved dogs on this forum!

Most recent pic at the intracoastal a few weeks ago:


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> For my girls, Loki is a fit weight at 45-46 lbs, and Terra maybe 44-45. Loki is an inch taller than Terra, 19" vs 18". I haven't gotten weights on them recently. Last time I did was on a vet scale that said they were 48 and 52 pounds, and I protested that was heavier than they'd ever been in their lives. So I'm going to have to try again someday. Maybe I'll take the scale out to the kennel and use the subtraction method where I weigh myself and then weigh myself holding the dog.
> 
> Loki. I'm 5' 6".
> 
> ...


Lindsay, I'm new enough to this site that I don't know the story on Loki and Terra. Given their similar color, build and size, are they related? Both are fabulous looking and seem willing to please.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Bernie Mac Daddy will be 1 July 1st, he weighs 81 pounds and he is 22 inches tall.


What a beautiful big boy! Don't mess with Bernie. Happy Birthday, I know I'm early but I don't want to get on his bad side


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Last I checked my boy is 55lbs. You'll see there are so many beautiful, well loved dogs on this forum!
> 
> Most recent pic at the intracoastal a few weeks ago:


I agree, I could, literally, spend all day with these dogs and it is nice to see so many people loving their pups and showing their pride! BTW, your boy is handsome as can be and looks to be sea worthy


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Saint Francis said:


> Lindsay, I'm new enough to this site that I don't know the story on Loki and Terra. Given their similar color, build and size, are they related? Both are fabulous looking and seem willing to please.


Loki and Terra are both from the same breeder (Matrix). Loki is off Morpheus who is off Trinity, and Terra is a direct Trinity daughter from her last breeding. So in essence, Loki's grandmother is Terra's mother. That's the extent to which they are related. Loki has more Pitterstaff blood behind her and Terra's topside is all gamebred (Jeep/Redboy).


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

59lbs one in the sun









one in the shade


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Mcleod15 said:


> 59lbs one in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a awesome color on an awesome dog. I do like the red noses


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Stage is 30kgs, dont no what that is in pounds. He is all APBT.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Vendetta is 50# and 19inches


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> Stage is 30kgs, dont no what that is in pounds. He is all APBT.


That's a good question. I'm not real smart at conversions! But you're right, he is all pit bull and trophy collector too


----------



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

Lvis said:


> *6 months 50lbs, exact weight weighed today at the vet. pic was also taken a few days ago (no papers)*


*off topic
anybody have an estimate on what he willl weigh full grown??????????*


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> Vendetta is 50# and 19inches


Vendetta looks like such a sweet dog. That picture appears as if you caught a pit bull and are reeling it in out of the water LOL!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Lvis said:


> *off topic
> anybody have an estimate on what he willl weigh full grown??????????*


I might have this wrong, but I want to say whatever the weight was at 4 months x2 = full grown weight +- I guarantee you that he will be at least 50 pounds


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

30 kilos = 66.14 pounds

Handy online converter.  Metric conversions, metric conversion chart & table - online converter for US customary & metric system unit measurement conversions, plus currency converter & fractions to decimals


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Savannah is 19in and weighs 49lbs.


----------



## razor52 (Mar 1, 2010)

Cali is 19 in 67 lbs


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

lol. i'll post pics of my babies tomorrow but lace is almost 3 yrs n weighed in at 54.1 lbs this week at the vet and george will be 9 months in just over a week and weighed 48.8...









Lace is about 20"








George is 23" n looks WAYYY smaller in his pic than he is in person


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Wingman said:


> Savannah is 19in and weighs 49lbs.


Wingman, Savannah is drop dead pretty. She looks very fit! Good work. Is she a red nose?


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

razor52 said:


> Cali is 19 in 67 lbs


Now, that's a good sized pit bull! Doesn't look like any fat though Cali is cool name. From California?


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

beccaboo said:


> lol. i'll post pics of my babies tomorrow but lace is almost 3 yrs n weighed in at 54.1 lbs this week at the vet and george will be 9 months in just over a week and weighed 48.8...


You better I likee the red noses!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> What a beautiful big boy! Don't mess with Bernie. Happy Birthday, I know I'm early but I don't want to get on his bad side


Thank you =) by the way he is biggest baby ever, don't let his appearance fool you. Bernie will lick you to death  he has never met a stranger..


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Outlaw Josey Wales - I decided to take some pics last night so you can see her face this time - again she is 19", 50lbs, 19 mo.

She was a rescue - any thoughts on what her mix could be?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Stack no bully lines 65lbs
I like Stack; Kinda looks like a couple of jocko dogs I've had with heavy OFRN crossout.

*Here's What I got today~*








Boss Hogg(zebo/halls/garner) AKA Hoagie sire to Turk; pictured here at 29lbs weighs 33lbs now..









Turkish Blend AKA Turk 35lbs, neutered catch dog, a blend of Hoagie 33lbs (zebo) To Duma 37lbs(Hvy Jocko)








SPikE here is 55lbs, before conditioning and training him to hunt. SPike is Hvy Jocko X Hvy Lightner (basically tudorsXredboy) outcrosses are OFRN/Steves BS/FredT.







SPiKe neutered; active and seasoned catch dog, coyote/bear, 45lbs here..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you but thats Stack and Dumaes Son Obi
This is Stack


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

My 1 year old UKC APBT is 58 lbs and he will put on a few more before he reaches full maturity. He is mostly Razors Edge with some York bloodlines.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Bruno is 1 year and 55lbs


----------



## razor52 (Mar 1, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Now, that's a good sized pit bull! Doesn't look like any fat though Cali is cool name. From California?


Yup. those pics are about four months old. i need to take some new pics asap, when my darn camera back. heres another older pic. i cant believe shes all ready gonna turn 2 in a couple of weeks.:woof:


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

outlaw josey said:


> Outlaw Josey Wales - I decided to take some pics last night so you can see her face this time - again she is 19", 50lbs, 19 mo.
> 
> She was a rescue - any thoughts on what her mix could be?


Boy, that would be tough (I can't even guess weights) but the snout does appear a little longer. Maybe she has some Streissand (sp.) bloodlines in her


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Stack no bully lines 65lbs
> I like Stack; Kinda looks like a couple of jocko dogs I've had with heavy OFRN crossout.
> 
> *Here's What I got today~*
> ...


Spike is a very attractive dog. I like that deep brindle


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Boy, that would be tough (I can't even guess weights) but the snout does appear a little longer. Maybe she has some Streissand (sp.) bloodlines in her


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: OMG that totally made me laugh. Josey's gorgeous she looks like a pit to me


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

razor52 said:


> Yup. those pics are about four months old. i need to take some new pics asap, when my darn camera back. heres another older pic. i cant believe shes all ready gonna turn 2 in a couple of weeks.:woof:


Where does the time go, huh? Wish her a Happy B-Day for me! She's obviously very kitten aggressive


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

kg420 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: OMG that totally made me laugh. Josey's gorgeous she looks like a pit to me


Thanks Krystal, I do try! Yes, she is a pit with a darn good voice


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Thank you but thats Stack and Dumaes Son Obi
> This is Stack


Sorry bout that; I thought I what I highlighted said Stack, my bad.. Stack is cool... but I did mean Obi, a great name for well structured dog, sure he has personality to boot  Use the force~


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Boy, that would be tough (I can't even guess weights) but the snout does appear a little longer. Maybe she has some Streissand (sp.) bloodlines in her


Very funny - I just checked the spelling and think I'll start telling people she is from the "Streisand" Line and has a Blue/Red Nose! 
:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

outlaw josey said:


> Very funny - I just checked the spelling and think I'll start telling people she is from the "Streisand" Line and has a Blue/Red Nose!
> :rofl::rofl:


:rofl::rofl: OMG people are gunna want a rare "Streisand" pup now


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

outlaw josey said:


> Very funny - I just checked the spelling and think I'll start telling people she is from the "Streisand" Line and has a Blue/Red Nose!
> :rofl::rofl:


You will really have people beatin' down your door if you mix some of that elusive Redford bloodline into your Streisand bloodline. It would totally be like "the way we were"


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Krystal, Dosia is so handsome - I was surprised to see his weight and height. I just love the tree picture. Be sure to post some pics if you find a Streisand! :roll: I hope we haven't confused anyone on here. I secretly like to think our Josey is more Pit than anything else. She has the personality! So funny most of the time.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you  Yea he surprised me too I never thought he'd get so big. Honestly Josey doesn't really look mixed to me but it's a gamble with out papers. She is still pretty young right? She might just be in the long lanky stage right now I'm sure she'll fill out and look great as she ages.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Molly is 7 months old and weighs 41.3 pounds(weighed her yesterday) & is 18 inches in height.


----------



## Reagan3/22 (May 22, 2010)

Reagan is 3 months today and weighed 18 pounds yesterday, so will probably be around 50-55 pounds when he's full grown. Blood line is unknow, we adopted him from a local animal clinic and they said he was a staff but thinking he is mostly APBT with his size and color.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Firehazard said:


> Sorry bout that; I thought I what I highlighted said Stack, my bad.. Stack is cool... but I did mean Obi, a great name for well structured dog, sure he has personality to boot  Use the force~


Thank you again I am very happy with Obi. I would like a bit more nose for him and his brother Snoop, but they are very drivy great dogs personality, temperament and heart wise. The line goes back to alot of Hemphill's and OFRN lines. Far back tho as in 10+ Gen back. Heavy Lar-San that came from OFRN.

Ha! Its first thing in the morning, but I hope that made sense lmao.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> AWWW, she is a Pretty Girl! I'm really starting like that coloration and brindles in general. Papers? We don't need no stinking papers! LOL


Well thank you for the kind words!Haha has someone been watching Blazing Saddles lately?:rofl:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dixieland said:


> Well thank you for the kind words!Haha has someone been watching Blazing Saddles lately?:rofl:


Great movie!:goodpost:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Great movie!:goodpost:


Totally agree!In my top 5 best movies of all time!


----------



## ibeffudled (Feb 23, 2010)

puppy we have now is 6 months old and about 40lbs only 14 inches tall he has a lot of weight to lose but he's a puppy so im not gonna change up his diet or play regiment yet i just put him on canidae with my mix bandit who's 22 inches and 56lbs but he should only be about 50 they got a little bit of extra weight put on while i was working 12 hour days


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Reagan3/22 said:


> Reagan is 3 months today and weighed 18 pounds yesterday, so will probably be around 50-55 pounds when he's full grown. Blood line is unknow, we adopted him from a local animal clinic and they said he was a staff but thinking he is mostly APBT with his size and color.


What an adorable puppy - Love the last picture


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Couple months back at the vet, my boy weighed in at 62 lbs. He's 2 years old now.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

dixieland said:


> Totally agree!In my top 5 best movies of all time!


I'm glad I'm not he only one with taste When it comes to classic movies or sitcoms, or music for that matter, I'm on it!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

NesOne said:


> Couple months back at the vet, my boy weighed in at 62 lbs. He's 2 years old now.


Now, that's the size I'm looking for What a good boy!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Dre (left) - 57 lbs
Daisy (right) - 55 lbs
both turned 2 yrs old this month


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Reagan3/22 said:


> Reagan is 3 months today and weighed 18 pounds yesterday, so will probably be around 50-55 pounds when he's full grown. Blood line is unknow, we adopted him from a local animal clinic and they said he was a staff but thinking he is mostly APBT with his size and color.


Reagan is waaaaayyyy off the cuteness meter! Wow, he is adorable. That last picture of him on his back takes me back to some good times when I had a pup


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

cEElint said:


> Dre (left) - 57 lbs
> Daisy (right) - 55 lbs
> both turned 2 yrs old this month


They are about as symetrical as you can get LOL! Are they litter mates? They are both gorgeous btw


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

no, not litter mates.. 11 days apart, completely different parents.. both 20" at the shoulder


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

their marking are near identical, except for their head markings.. both have the front left sock, rest of the feet is just white toes


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

thats chino at 64 pounds


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

cEElint said:


> their marking are near identical, except for their head markings.. both have the front left sock, rest of the feet is just white toes


This is downright scary! I can't believe how similar they are. It's like playing one of those games on the back of a Pizza Hut sheet, where you have to see which items match, and which don't belong I think I saw Waldo in there somewhere too.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

brandileigh080 said:


> Molly is 7 months old and weighs 41.3 pounds(weighed her yesterday) & is 18 inches in height.


Molly has some the most feminine features of any female on this site, very pretty....and that nose!!!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> 30 kilos = 66.14 pounds
> 
> Handy online converter.  Metric conversions, metric conversion chart & table - online converter for US customary & metric system unit measurement conversions, plus currency converter & fractions to decimals


Thank You!
i feel left out that i didnt post a pic haha


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> Thank You!
> i feel left out that i didnt post a pic haha


I'm glad you did post a pic of your baby, how nice looking... and ready for action


----------



## razor52 (Mar 1, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Where does the time go, huh? Wish her a Happy B-Day for me! She's obviously very kitten aggressive


Will do.. aww i miss the days when she was just a goofy puppy. Now Shes a beast.. Beautiful dogs every one..


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

echs332000 said:


> thats chino at 64 pounds


Chino, I like that! I'm getting more and more partial to the brindles. At 64 lbs., that's about as big as I would go so.....wrap him up, I take him. Send him over to Indiana LOL.


----------



## Reagan3/22 (May 22, 2010)

Thank you for the complement we love the little guy. The last picture is my favorite also. Still trying to figure out how to get him to stop nipping so hard though but it takes time.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you  


She appreciates it!!


----------



## brandicookie (Feb 3, 2010)

hmm i gots a fat doggeh. ahah walle is 11 months old now and weighs like 70 XD and is all muscle but has a thick layer of fat on him, and kado is 3 months (i think or right around there) and weighs 20 pounds.


----------



## alzabhoy (Jun 19, 2010)

my staffords are 19ins tts & weigh around the 45lb mark...atb Alza...


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I've got a monster stafford too. 18 1/2 inches and about 65lbs.










Roxy is more normal. Around 14in and 35lbs.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

brandicookie said:


> hmm i gots a fat doggeh. ahah walle is 11 months old now and weighs like 70 XD and is all muscle but has a thick layer of fat on him, and kado is 3 months (i think or right around there) and weighs 20 pounds.


Wow, if you crop Walle's ears and put a dark mask on Kado, you've got my two deceased pups. Some good and bad memories right there.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, I'm starting to like that dark brindle! Beautiful pups alzabhoy and aus staffy. Fine looking pooches


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

alzabhoy said:


> my staffords are 19ins tts & weigh around the 45lb mark...atb Alza...


I don't think faces get much cuter than that!


----------



## HiKuality (Jun 24, 2010)

My brother in law started breeding Jeep x Red Boy about 5 years ago. He managed to create monsters 99% bone and muscle 1% skin and coat. The males always top out 55-65lbs
This is Ructus at a year and a half. Don't let the Look fool you, These dogs make awesome house dogs.
























These are some of Rutcuss pups
http://www.gopitbull.com/picture.php?albumid=2166&pictureid=12914
This is Caramel She produced that litter









I don't know if you like this type of dog but I wouldn't not at least think about this type of line. Great Pedigree!!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

HiKuality said:


> My brother in law started breeding Jeep x Red Boy about 5 years ago. He managed to create monsters 99% bone and muscle 1% skin and coat. The males always top out 55-65lbs
> This is Ructus at a year and a half. Don't let the Look fool you, These dogs make awesome house dogs.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. How tall is Ructus?


----------



## HiKuality (Jun 24, 2010)

Staffy 
I'd say anywhere from 19-21in 
I don't know his exact height


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

HiKuality said:


> My brother in law started breeding Jeep x Red Boy about 5 years ago. He managed to create monsters 99% bone and muscle 1% skin and coat. The males always top out 55-65lbs
> This is Ructus at a year and a half. Don't let the Look fool you, These dogs make awesome house dogs.
> 
> 
> ...


All very good looking dogs!


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

Evil 60 lbs


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

*Evil 60 lbs 22 months old*


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

*Evil 60 lbs 22 months*

View attachment 6977
My baby Evil 60 lbs 22 months old


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Evil is beautiful


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Looking good, mattytang.


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

thank you he is so cut lol i love his build he is my pride and joy


----------

